# apulse – PulseAudio emulation for ALSA



## grahamperrin@ (May 14, 2021)

<https://github.com/i-rinat/apulse#readme>



> … an alternative partial implementation of the PulseAudio API. It consists of a loader script and a number of shared libraries with the same names as from original PulseAudio, so applications could dynamically load them and think they are talking to PulseAudio. Internally, no separate sound mixing daemon is used. Instead, apulse relies on ALSA's …



If apulse could be ported to FreeBSD, might there be fewer complaints about PulseAudio? 

(Hint: this is not an invitation to complain about PulseAudio.)


----------

